# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  اعراب

## محمد تقي

اعرب الكتابة الملونة في هذه الجملة :
 مهما تذهب اذهب

----------


## مصطفى مدني

أري  أن استخدام مهما ـ هنا ـ في غير محله 
ف(مهما ) من أدوات الشرط الجازمة وأصلها (ما ) الموصولة لغير العاقل المستخدمة في الشرط وأكدت ب(ما ) الزائدة فقلبت الالألف الأولى هاء فأصبحت (مهما ) لذلك نجد مضمون شرطها يدل على غير العاقل كقول الشاعر 
 ومهما تكن عند امرئ من خليقة .......وإن خالها تخفى عن الناس تعلم 
فالخليقة غير عاقل 
أما المثال (مهما تذهب أذهب ) فقد استخدمت دالة على المكان وهذا ما لا أعلمه استخداما ل (مهما ) إلا إن كان للمثال تفسير آخر ...........والله أعلم

----------


## عبد الله اليوسف

مهما في المثال في محل نصب مفعول مطلق لأنها نابت عن حدث وهو الذهاب والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## عادل أحمدموسى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اختلف علماء النحو في أداة الشرط مهما ويمكن سرد أوجه الخلاف كالتالي 
أولا :مهما حرف أم اسم ؟
يرى فريق من النحاة أنها اسم ومنهم ( ابن هشام ) ومن أدلتهم :-
عود الضمير عليها - والضمير لا يعود إلا على اسم - في قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَقَالُواْ مَهْمَا تَأْتِنَا بِهِ مِن آيَةٍ لِّتَسْحَرَنَا بِهَا فَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  
بينما يرى الفريق الآخر أنها حرف مثل إن ومن أدلتهم قول زهير بن أبي سلمى في معلقته :-
ومهما تكن عند امرئ من خليقة 
وإن خالها تخفى عن الناس تعلم
ثانيا : مهما بسيطة أم مركبة 
وفي ذلك ثلاثة آراء 
- أنها بسيطة غير مركبة 
- أنها مركبة من (مه) و(ما)الشرطية
- أنها مركبة من (ما) الشرطية و(ما) الزائدة  
ولقد جاء الرأيان السابقان في الكتاب الجزء الثالث صـ(59-60)
معناها:
-تدل على غير العاقل ثم ضمنت معنى الشرط مثل ما 
إعرابها : 
لها موقعان إعرابيان(1):-
الموقع الأول المبتدأ في الحالات الآتية :-
- إذا جاء بعدها فعل لازم 
مثل : مهما تسرع فلن تصل في الموعد.
- إذاجاء بعدها فعل متعد استوفى مفعوله 
مثل : مهما تكرم اللئيم يتمرد .
- إذا جاء بعدها فعل ناقص (كان وأخواتها)
مثل :مهما تكن قاسيا فأنت حازم .
الموقع الثاني : المفعول به 
تعرب مفعولا به في حالة واحدة وهي إذا كان فعل الشرط متعديا لم يستوف مفعوله 
مثل : مهما تعرض علينا من مغريات فلن نقبل خيانة وطننا .
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ
ـ(1) أساليب الخبر والإنشاء د/ محمد صلاح الدين مصطفى بكر

----------


## أيمن عماد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 مهما لها عدة أوجه في الإعراب؛ وهي:
- مبتدأ؛ إذا جاء بعدها فعل لازم،كقولنا: مَهْمَا تَعِشْ تَرَ مَا لا يُصَدَّقُ؛ فالفعل "تَعِشْ"  هنا هو فعل لازم، و من ثم تعرب مَهْمَا: اسم شرط مبني في محل رفع مبتدأ .
أو إذا جاء بعدها فعل متعد، وقد استوفى مفعوله، كقوله تعالى:"مَهْمَا تَأْتِنَا بِهِ مِنْ آَيّةٍ لِتُسْحِرَنَا بِهَا فَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ "؛فالفعل "تأتـنا" استوفى مفعوله،وهو" الضمير المتصل نا المتكلمين"،و من ثم تعرب مَهْمَا: اسم شرط مبني في محل رفع مبتدأ .
- أو إذا جاء بعدها فعل ناقص استوفى اسمه و خبره،كقولنا: مَهْمَا تَكُنْ كَرِيمًا،فَالله  ُ أَكْرَمُ؛ فالفعل  الناقص هنا استوفى اسمه،وهو ضمير مستتر وجوبا تقديره "أنت"، وخبره وهو  خيٍّرا،و من ثم تعرب هنا أيضا: مَهْمَا: اسم شرط مبني في محل رفع مبتدأ .
- مفعول به مقدم؛إذا جاء بعدها فعل متعد ولم يستوف معموله، مثل: ومَهْمَا تفعلْ يعلمْه اللهُ؛ فالفعل تفعل هنا متعد ، و لم يستوف مفعوله، لذلك تعرب مَهْمَا : اسم شرط مبني في محل نصب مفعول به مقدم.
- خبر لناسخ مقدم؛إذا جاء بعدها ناسخ لم يستوف خبره،مثل: مَهْمَا يكن عملُك،فأنت مقصرٌ؛ يكن هنا استوفت اسمها،وهو "عملك"، ولم تستوف خبرها، ومن ثم تعرب مهما: اسم شرط مبني في محل نصب خبر  كان مقدم.
-مفعول مطلق؛عندما تدل على حدث، مثل: مَهْمَا تتحدثْ،فلن أسمعَك، والتقدير"تَحَدُ  ثا تتحدثْ"مَهْمَا هنا: اسم شرط مبني في محل نصب مفعول مطلق.والله أعلم.  أخوكم: أيمن جبر عماد

----------

